# Some of the hard science on popcorn lung and diacetyl



## Alex (10/12/15)

Some of the hard science on popcorn lung and diacetyl (self.electronic_cigarette)

by A0G

After seeing the 15th article, I decided to see if I could find, straight from the source, not a blog, the facts of the matter. It's important to have independent reputable sources when convincing others, as they'll generally condemn any other source as having some kind of agenda.

So I set out to find the real numbers on diacetyl in cigarettes vs vapes, as well as some verification that smoking hasn't been related to Bronchiolitis Obliterans (BO) or "popcorn lung".

Here's a link to the study everyone's up in arms about:

Source 1 - http://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/wp-content/uploads/advpub/2015/12/ehp.1510185.acco.pdf[1]

From the "Results" section:

Diacetyl was detected above the laboratory limit of detection 39 of the 51 flavors tested, ranging from < limit of qualification (LOQ) to 239 µg/e-cigarette.

(Source 1)

That's from a minimum of none to a maximum of 239 micrograms (1 millionth of a gram).

Next thing is to verify the diacetyl levels in cigarettes. From the NIH website:

Fourteen commercial cigarette brands and one reference cigarette released 301–433 μg of diacetyl per cigarette.

Source 2 - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4137810/[2]

That's a minimum higher than the ecig maximum.

Finally, a source for diacetyl from cigarettes not being linked to BO:

Further, because smoking has not been shown to be a risk factor for bronchiolitis obliterans, our findings are inconsistent with claims that diacetyl and/or 2,3-pentanedione exposure are risk factors for this disease."

Source 3 - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24635357[3]

The only remaining question is exactly what kind of ecigs they used. Many flavors were from ecigs produced by "large cigarette companies":

We evaluated 51 flavors, including all available flavors from three large cigarette companies (Brands A, B, and C, with 2, 2, and 7 flavors, respectively)

(Source 1)

Interestingly enough, scrolling to the bottom of the study with the actual results table, we find that brands A, B and C, the ones produced by "large cigarette companies" contain the ecig that had the highest diacetyl amount, that 239 µg/e-cigarette we saw earlier. The highest diacetyl concentration we see from any ecig not made by a "large cigarette company" is 38.4 µg/e-cigarette.

Further, the entire study was done based on "flavors we deemed were appealing to youth" (Source 1). This alone is enough to call into question the objectivity of this study, as there is no purpose behind that criteria other than to inflame an argument or provoke outrage. This point is strengthened by the fact that a large number of flavors they selected have names that in no possible interpretation are meant to appeal to youth, such as:

Classic (x2), Menthol (x4), Original, Java Jolt, Gold

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...some_of_the_hard_science_on_popcorn_lung_and/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## OreO (10/12/15)

@Alex

Thanks for the summary of your research. 
I to have been reading up on this and I'm still looking for concrete statistics. 
I personally feel that certain parameters are controlled in these studies to swing the numbers in a direction to be deemed as unsafe .

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (10/12/15)

OreO said:


> @Alex
> 
> Thanks for the summary of your research.
> I to have been reading up on this and I'm still looking for concrete statistics.
> ...



Thanks for the compliment @OreO , but it's not my article. I'm just sharing it here from reddit.


----------



## OreO (10/12/15)

@Alex

Lol my bad, well thanks for sharing anyway. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

OreO said:


> @Alex
> 
> Lol my bad, well thanks for sharing anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Hey @OreO 
You need a cool avatar pic! 

How about this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO (10/12/15)

Hey @Silver.

Been looking for something plain like that one but all the ones I found where to small and pixilated when made as the avatar. It is a perfect avatar thank you  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

OreO said:


> Hey @Silver.
> 
> Been looking for something plain like that one but all the ones I found where to small and pixilated when made as the avatar. It is a perfect avatar thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Awesome!
It looks really cool


----------



## Alex_123 (10/12/15)

*Vaping is bad* has been raving over the past few days. People see "new research from Harvard shows..." and they are quick to criticize vaping, yet most don't bother to do some research.
Good to see that not everyone has become part of the sheep herd.
Thanks for the article.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (12/12/15)

Not sure if you posted this 

http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/whatsnew-2015/236-da2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

